# Connexion par SSH sur Mac Os X



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Novembre 2004)

Je voudrais me connecter a un serveur Apache distant par SSH (pour accéder aux fichiers de config type php.ini et httpd.conf)
Connaissez vous un soft SSH pour mac os X ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## olof (10 Novembre 2004)

Oui, il s'appelle ssh est il est inclu dans OS X. Tu ouvres le terminal et tu tappes

ssh adresse_du_serveur


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Novembre 2004)

dis moi pas que c'est pas vrai... le prochain qui me dit que le mac c'est pas fait pour développer....
merci beaucoup


----------



## iMatthieu (10 Novembre 2004)

Ahaha toi ce qu'il te faut c'est apple remote desktop ! (bon un peu cher mais très complet et très simple)

Sinon si tu veux juste accéder à tes fichiers, fais du sftp...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Novembre 2004)

iMatthieu a dit:
			
		

> Ahaha toi ce qu'il te faut c'est apple remote desktop ! (bon un peu cher mais très complet et très simple)
> 
> Sinon si tu veux juste accéder à tes fichiers, fais du sftp...



Remote desktop ça a l'air surtout fait pour gérer plusieurs postes sur un réseau, il peut être un client SSH mais je pense que le terminal est suffisant pour moi
merci en tout cas


----------



## molgow (11 Novembre 2004)

Et pour spécifier le nom d'utilisateur à utiliser c'est :

_ssh *-l myusername* nommachine.com_


----------



## iMatthieu (11 Novembre 2004)

ou alors : 

ssh user@ip_ou_site.com


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Décembre 2004)

supère   
y a t'il un endroit ou tout ça serait résumé ?


----------



## GrandGibus (6 Décembre 2004)

Un résumé ?
man ssh​

_comme sous tout bon *nix _


----------

